# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Reincarnation and racism

## ralian

Do you believe in reincarnation?
While Judaism, Hinduism, Buddhism, Taoism support this view, mainstream Islam tends to reject reincarnation, and Christian theology teaches that life is not cyclical but linear. (Although some people believe that the original Bible contained many passages teaching reincarnation, but they were erased and forbidden by the clergy at the fifth ecumenical council, held in Constantinople in the year 533 AD. The Essenes (from whom we have the Dead Sea Scrolls of Qumran) believed in the reincarnation but anathematised by the centralised church)

Let us think that our life is cyclical. It means that you could have been a Korean or Japanese or Chinese or American or European or Indian or anyone in your past life.
Then, racism will not make sense, will it? 
Why?
Because I could have been the very race, I hate. 
Alternatively, if I am blaming someone for something which happened before I was born ... maybe I am blaming myself.... 
This is a scary idea...  :Sou ka:  

Waiting for your opinion.

----------


## Pachipro

> Let us think that our life is cyclical. It means that you could have been a Korean or Japanese or Chinese or American or European or Indian or anyone in your past life.
> Then, racism will not make sense, will it? 
> Why?
> Because I could have been the very race, I hate.


I am no follower or believer of any particular faith or religion, but I also am a firm believer that life is cyclical and I heavily lean towards reincarnation. Too much research has been conducted the past 30 or so years for me not to believe that "we" do not come back to this life to right wrongs or to feel the pain we inflicted upon others. This, in other words, is what the buddhists teach as karma. What goes around comes around. 

The bible does not preach "an eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth" for nothing. That is why we are warned in the golden rule, "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you." And I would like to add "..or else the pain and suffering you inflict upon others will also be inflicted upon you in the next life." 




> Alternatively, if I am blaming someone for something which happened before I was born ... maybe I am blaming myself.... 
> This is a scary idea...


I believe this to be true. So before you (not you ralian, but people in general) put down another race of people or their culture, or a partiicular religion, stop and think that, just probably, you may have to return to this life to feel the agony as a member of the race, religion, or culture you hated and persecuted. 

To put down a whole race, religion, or culture based on the acts of a few in the present is, to me, just plain stupid. The same holds true for putting down a whole class of people that comitted atrocities before I was born. Should I now hate their children and grandchildren because of what previous generations did way before I was born? How ignorant. 

After all, what is racism or hatred for others but something that was taught to us by our peers, parents, and/or teachers. And those that follow these "teachings" are just too ignorant and uneducated to see the real truth that underneath we are all human beings with the same feelings, wants, and needs as anyone else.

Is it no wonder that the majority of humans on this earth are designated as "sheeple"? They would rather be told what to believe and follow others rather than, heaven forbid, think for themselves. For if they DID think for themselves rather than blindly following what others are saying or telling them to think, there would be no more wars as they would see the stupidity of their ways.

----------


## ralian

Exactly.
I feel rather sad when I see racism and hatred for others. 

Is it no wonder that the majority of humans on this earth are designated as "sheeple"? They would rather be told what to believe and follow others rather than, heaven forbid, think for themselves. For if they DID think for themselves rather than blindly following what others are saying or telling them to think, there would be no more wars as they would see the stupidity of their ways.

A friend of mine once told me that more than 80% of humans are "sheep" who just follow others, less than 10% will think and judge by themselves, and 1 or 2% are the leaders. 

By the way, who invented the word "sheeple"?

----------


## alexriversan

it is so easy: you get what you give.

for instance, if i kill a person, three lives later the person reincarnates, and kills me, or at least harms me.

thus it is not economic to kill people.
every little lie counts, in negative terms. to be firendly can change the balance, even if it is already bad for a person.

also, to perform unethical things, like animated explicit entertainment, more ethical. means, not to offend others. i do not mean anybody here particiualary, not literally.

----------


## Pachipro

> for instance, if i kill a person, three lives later the person reincarnates, and kills me, or at least harms me.


I have no proof on this, but my research has led me to believe that this is true. Harm others and you also will be harmed by them in future incarnations.

----------


## Vinc3ntV

Yes, I to am a strong believer of Reincarnation. But not just 'bad' reincarnation either (I.e- You murder a person, that person reincarnates in another life and harms you), or 'karma'. I also believe that you can be exceptionally close to someone becuase you were close in another life time as well. Like, for example, in one life you were a older brother to your little sister and very close. The next life you have, you are being bullied becuase you are younger and smaller than a certain person in your class, and suddenly someone stands up for you, and you guys hit it off like you had been best friends for years. (And that person, you find out, used to be your little sister/best friend in one of your past lifes). :)
My mom also believes in it as well, so sometimes we will share things with each other. She's the one who got me into it anyway.

----------


## Pachipro

> Yes, I to am a strong believer of Reincarnation. But not just 'bad' reincarnation either (I.e- You murder a person, that person reincarnates in another life and harms you), or 'karma'. I also believe that you can be exceptionally close to someone becuase you were close in another life time as well. Like, for example, in one life you were a older brother to your little sister and very close. The next life you have, you are being bullied becuase you are younger and smaller than a certain person in your class, and suddenly someone stands up for you, and you guys hit it off like you had been best friends for years. (And that person, you find out, used to be your little sister/best friend in one of your past lifes). 
> My mom also believes in it as well, so sometimes we will share things with each other. She's the one who got me into it anyway.


Very much true from what I've researched, and again there is no concrete proof of this as no one has ever come back from the dead to prove it. My research has indeed shown that we all reincarnate as a group. Family, friends, enemies, etc. all reincarnate as a group and change sexes and roles throughout their various lifetimes. 

Call it bull or whatever, but research on young kids in India kind of proves reincarnation in a way as these young kids recalled lives, people, places, and even their own death in a previous reincarnation that was later proved. And there is no way they could've known about these people or places.

ABC news here in the states once did a documentary on a young boy about 5 yrs old who was really into planes. He knew this one particular WWII plane inside out and even recalled that he was a fighter pilot on an aircraft carrier and was shot down and killed. He even recalled his own name and when it was researched it was all true!

My wife is really into this also and she underwent past life regressive hypnosis. According to her she was a young girl in 17th Century Italy and I was her father married to her present mother. I was a big businessman in that town and refused to let her marry the man she wanted to. I, instead, wanted her to marry a person that I had chosen in order to expand my business. So she comitted suicide. The man she wanted to marry was her present day father. She claims that although neither person looked like their present selves, she just "knew" by their eyes who they were.

Thus we meet again in the present life. Maybe it kind of explains why her mother liked me from the very beginning and her father severely disliked me in the beginning, but we later came to be best friends. Maybe our "karma" was mended so to speak. Maybe it also explains why I knew at the age of 8 or 9 that I would be going to Japan to marry a Japanese woman although I had no interest in Japan save for my interest in orientals. But that again is another story.

It's stories like these that kind of make you wonder.

----------


## No-name

It certainly doesn't make mathematical sense since there are 6 billion humans alive today. If you total all the human lives from 4000 BC to before the mid-20th century, you would not equal that many. (Can one person reincarnate into two or more at the same time?)

----------


## Pachipro

> It certainly doesn't make mathematical sense since there are 6 billion humans alive today. If you total all the human lives from 4000 BC to before the mid-20th century, you would not equal that many. (Can one person reincarnate into two or more at the same time?)


Mathematically true. But it does make sense if you take into account the souls from the "father" who have never incarnated and are just awaiting their chance. Then again, if one does some really deep research one will discover in "myths" (Not myth, but truth in my opinion) that the world has destroyed itself a few times in the past. (Atlantis and Lumeria for example.) So these past souls are just awaiting their chance to reincarnate if they so choose to.

And no, one soul cannot reincarnate into two or more physical bodies.

----------


## TheKansaiKid

maybe all the species we are wiping out are being reincarnated as people... thus the dramatic increase in human population. I have a strong suspicion my neighbor was a dodo bird in a previous life.

----------


## Doc

Hey Pachipro I forgot to ask a few more questions back on the other thread that Smoke had made where you talked about reincarnation. If you don't have to answer them if you don't want to, but your talk about reincarnation had got me thinking about a few other things.

1.) You said that everybody is on this planet for a reason, a mission if you will. Are murderers, rapists, psychos, and sadists all have a mission on this plane of existance? What I mean is, do the souls choose to be that way before being born, or is it just corruption from humanity itself in general?

2.) You talked about how their are people that are waiting for us on the other side that we've shared experiences with. You also started talking about your experiences with your wife on her previous life. So I wondered about the preverbial soul mate. Is a soul mate really just a person that you're basically at one with in the next life, that you must find in this life? What I mean is, sometimes people find their quote, unquote "soul mate" during this life. If there is such a thing as a soul mate, what would happen if you didn't find them? Do you just move on to another person or what? Sorry if I sound confusing.:soory:

3.) How can you find out if you've had previous life in this life? Do you just know, or can you have a analysis done to find out?

You know all this talk about reincarnation has gotten me to think about myself. At an early age I always seemed to know more about the world, and how to handle things than other kids did. I've also been told that my eyes show that I look older than I really am, like I've seen more than most people have. I also seem to know more about the female brain than most men. Well I know I'm not feminie or gay, but still it seems as though I know how a woman feels on certain things. Plus I've always felt comfortable with Japanese culture and society, like I've been a part of it before even though I've never been to Japan. This was all when I was younger when I realized all this. I wonder could I have been a Japanese women or something in a previous life? The thought just seems to convincing to me for some odd reason.

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## Pachipro

> 1.) You said that everybody is on this planet for a reason, a mission if you will. Are murderers, rapists, psychos, and sadists all have a mission on this plane of existance? What I mean is, do the souls choose to be that way before being born, or is it just corruption from humanity itself in general?


Man you asked a great question here! I started to compile an answer to this question, but it started to turn out to be a book as the answer is not so cut and dried as you may think! Also, I was just reiterating practically word for word the link I have given below. This should better help answer your question. If it doesn't, let me know.




> 2.) You talked about how their are people that are waiting for us on the other side that we've shared experiences with. You also started talking about your experiences with your wife on her previous life. So I wondered about the preverbial soul mate. Is a soul mate really just a person that you're basically at one with in the next life, that you must find in this life? What I mean is, sometimes people find their quote, unquote "soul mate" during this life. If there is such a thing as a soul mate, what would happen if you didn't find them? Do you just move on to another person or what? Sorry if I sound confusing.:soory:


No please don't be sorry. Rather than write out what I've read and researched, let me give you the link of a website of a person whose books I have read the most. One who can explain it better than I can as I would probably be plagerizing what she has written. Check out The Summit Lighthouse and click on the link "Soul Mates" on the left. It will probably answer your question.




> 3.) How can you find out if you've had previous life in this life? Do you just know, or can you have a analysis done to find out?
> 
> You know all this talk about reincarnation has gotten me to think about myself. At an early age I always seemed to know more about the world, and how to handle things than other kids did. I've also been told that my eyes show that I look older than I really am, like I've seen more than most people have. I also seem to know more about the female brain than most men. Well I know I'm not feminie or gay, but still it seems as though I know how a woman feels on certain things. Plus I've always felt comfortable with Japanese culture and society, like I've been a part of it before even though I've never been to Japan. This was all when I was younger when I realized all this. I wonder could I have been a Japanese women or something in a previous life? The thought just seems to convincing to me for some odd reason.


The above link on "Soul Mates" will help answer this question as well as this link to Dr. Bruce Goldberg as he explains how he stumbled upon this while his patients were under novicane and anesthesia. He expertly explains past and future lives as well as Dr. Brian Weiss.. These are the best in the field. Also, did you check out Dr. Raymond Moody's link in a previous post? All explain why, regardless of sex, we all have both male and female traits.

To discover your previous lives just find yourself a good, reputable hypnotist who specializes in past life regressions.

I would've answered you directly on these wuestions, but like I said, alot of my research is based on these links and books among others. And most of what I would say is what they have written. Therefore it would better if you read it yourself These links should help answer your three questions. 

Remember, these people are professional Doctors in their field and have received much flack from their peers. But since they are professionals in fields where most would not accept this kind of thinking, I kind of believe what they are saying. It's said that we only use 7% of our brain capacity so who knows what we are capable of and what the sub-concious holds? Also, their research kind of forces one to think "outside of the box". 

If this doesn't help let me know. Also, let me know if these links were helpful.

----------

